# Shimano Exage vs Spro Black Arc



## Mannheimer (1. November 2012)

Hallo Anglerkollegen,

ich suche derzeit eine Rolle zum mittleren Jiggen an einer 10-40g Rute. 
Da die Exage und die Black Arc im selben Preisbereich, derzeit bei ~55€ liegen würde ich gerne wissen, welche davon ihr besser findet.

Erfahrungen von Personen, die beide Rollen kennen wären super.

Wichtig ist mir vorallem ein ruhiger Lauf, die Schnurverlegung und die Haltbarkeit.

Bei der RedArc mit Wormshaft getriebe gibt es viele Probleme, weshalb ich mich bewusst dagegen entschieden habe.

Ich freue mich auf eure Antworten und danke euch im Voraus.

LG Chris


----------



## Professor Tinca (1. November 2012)

*AW: Shimano Exage vs Spro Black Arc*

Da die Black Arc eine Metallrolle ist und auch sonst der Plaste-Exage in jeder Hinsicht überlegen ist, ist das als wenn man BMW und Trabi vergleicht.|supergri

Von Shimano müsste man auch eine Rolle mit Alubody dagegenhalten. Gibt es aber erst ab Stradic und die kostet schon das doppelte.
So wie eigentlich alles von Shimano. Nicht dass das schlechtes Zeug wäre aber immer doppelt so teuer wie ebenbürtiges Material bei der Konkurrenz.|rolleyes


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (1. November 2012)

*AW: Shimano Exage vs Spro Black Arc*

Ich kann mich Tinca`s Meinung nur anschließen... Die Exage wird bei uns zum Forellenfischen gekauft, zu mehr aber auch nicht. Wenn es Shimano sein muß, dann kannste dir auch eine Alivio FC holen, die läuft für das Geld auch "rund".

Die Black Arc ist nix anderes wie die "Red" und zu der habe ich meine eigene Meinung die nicht viele teilen werden.:g

Wenn dich "Plaste" (nicht negativ gemeint) nicht stört, dann kann ich dir die 
Orra-S ans Herz legen - für das Geld keine schlechte Rolle...

Wenn es ein Metallbody sein muß/sollte dann die käme evetuell die ABU Sorön SX in Frage. Allerdings auch ein paar Gramm schwerer wie die anderen Rollen.


Oder du legst ein paar Euro`s drauf und hol dir eine Daiwa, z.Bsp. die Exeller-S oder die "Z", die sind insgesammt Qualitativ besser wie die von dir genannten.


----------



## Professor Tinca (1. November 2012)

*AW: Shimano Exage vs Spro Black Arc*



asphaltmonster schrieb:


> *Die Black Arc ist nix anderes wie die "Red"* und zu der habe ich meine eigene Meinung die nicht viele teilen werden.:g



Doch, absolut anders!!!

Viel lamglebiger und stabiler weil sie nicht das anfällige WS Getriebe der Red hat.

Die Ryobi Applause wird seit "Ewigkeiten" auf der ganzen Welt zum Fang von Großfischen eingesetzt, egal ob im Meer oder im Süßwasser.

Und die Black Arc ist eine schwarz gestrichene Applause......:m


----------



## Sensitivfischer (1. November 2012)

*AW: Shimano Exage vs Spro Black Arc*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Da die Black Arc eine Metallrolle ist und auch sonst der Plaste-Exage in jeder Hinsicht überlegen ist, ist das als wenn man BMW und Trabi vergleicht.|supergri
> 
> Von Shimano müsste man auch eine Rolle mit Alubody dagegenhalten. Gibt es aber erst ab Stradic und die kostet schon das doppelte.
> So wie eigentlich alles von Shimano. Nicht dass das schlechtes Zeug wäre aber immer doppelt so teuer wie ebenbürtiges Material bei der Konkurrenz.|rolleyes



Ich wollt's nicht sagen, aber das ist auch exakt das Problem, was ich mit Shimano habe und weshalb ist so selten Gerät von denen empfehle.#6


----------



## Fr33 (1. November 2012)

*AW: Shimano Exage vs Spro Black Arc*

Servus,

ich stehe gerade vor einer ähnlichen Frage bzgl. neuer Rolle in der genannten Preisklasse.

Da ich damals schlechte Erfahrungen mit der RedArc hatte, sind SPRO Arcs bei mir lange Zeit auf der roten Liste gewesen.

Da ich nun eine kleine Rolle 1500er- 2500er Größe für meine neue leichte Spinngerte suche - schwanke ich zw. einer BlackArc (weil die schön neutral von der Farbe ist) und was von Daiwa (Megaforce A).

Besonders interessiert mich die Meinung über die BlackArc was den Einsatz von Dünnem Geflecht (0,10mm), Laufruhe und vorallem der Bremse angeht. Die Arc hatte ne bessere Bremse als meine olle Technium - verlegte aber trotz des damaligen W/S Getriebe die Geflochtene nicht sooo sauber.

Gruß
Sascha


----------



## FisherMan66 (1. November 2012)

*AW: Shimano Exage vs Spro Black Arc*

Ich fische ne 2000-er BlackArc mit ner 10-er Spiderwire.
Gibt absolut nichts zu bemäkeln. Schnurverlegung ist top.


----------



## Professor Tinca (1. November 2012)

*AW: Shimano Exage vs Spro Black Arc*



FisherMan66 schrieb:


> Ich fische ne 2000-er BlackArc mit ner 10-er Spiderwire.
> Gibt absolut nichts zu bemäkeln. Schnurverlegung ist top.




Ich auch schon lange mit 10er und 12er Spidwerwire und nie Probleme.#6


----------



## Mannheimer (1. November 2012)

*AW: Shimano Exage vs Spro Black Arc*

Hey Leute,

vielen vielen Dank für die Empfehlung.
Vorallem Professor Tinca, der mir meinen Shimanobesetzten Kopf mit seiner Meinung gewaschen hat gehört großen Dank.
Ich hatte die Chance, eine Black Arc eines Kollegen probezukurbeln und war hin und weg. Vergleichbar mit meiner Stradic und das zu kleinem Preis.

Im Netzt bin ich jetzt aber auf eine Ungereimtheit gestoßen.
Es gibt ein 8000er und ein 800er Modell.
Woring liegt den da jetzt der Unterschied?
Ist das eine einfach ne Neuauflage oder gibt es deutliche Veränderungen?

Wie würde denn der Vergleich BlackArc und Shimano Aernos ausgehen?

LG Chris


----------



## Fr33 (1. November 2012)

*AW: Shimano Exage vs Spro Black Arc*

Hallo Chris,

die Frage ist nicht doof... auf der deutschen Spro Seite finde ich die 8.000er Modell-Reihe.

http://www.spro.nl/DE_DE/category/molens/molens-met-slip-voorop/

Aber das Kürzel W/S irritiert mich. Das stand früher für WormShaft! Hat die nun ein W/S Getriebe oder ein Exenter Getriebe?


Wenn ich in der Bucht schaue- sind das viele Black Arcs in 810, 830, 840... schaut man auf das Bild der Spule, steht da dann 8100, 8300 usw... denke das ist die gleiche Rolle.


----------



## Mannheimer (1. November 2012)

*AW: Shimano Exage vs Spro Black Arc*

Hey Fr33, danke für deine schnelle Antwort.

Ich habe mein Hirn auch mal ganz kurz auserhalb der Uni angeschaltet und nach Bildern gesucht, die Rolle und Verpackung gleichzeitig beinhalten.
Siehe da,  auf dem Karton steht 8.000 sowie 800. Ist also das gleiche.





Dennoch danke für den Hinweis.

Die Frage, wie sich die Black Arc gegen die Aernos schlagen würde interessiert mich dennoch.

LG Chris


----------



## FisherMan66 (1. November 2012)

*AW: Shimano Exage vs Spro Black Arc*

Die Aernos von Shimano ist nur ne farblich aufgepimte EXAGE. Plastikrolle also.


----------



## GandRalf (1. November 2012)

*AW: Shimano Exage vs Spro Black Arc*

Moin auch,

Ich stand vor der gleichen Entscheidung.
Black Arc oder Aernos in Grösse 4000.

Nachdem ich die Aernos im Laden in der Hand hatte, war die Entscheidung schnell erledigt.

Wenn man den Rotor der Aernos seintlich hin und her bewegt, wird auch die Achse mitsamt Spule bewegt.
verwindungssteif ist was anderes.
Gleicher Test bei der Spro war unauffällig.
Vom Gleichlauf tun sich beide nichts.

Langzeiterfahrung habe ich daher nur mit der Spro.
Wickelbild, sowohl mit 15er Power Pro, alsauch mit Mono ist ordentlich.
Einzig das Schnurröllchen musste einmalig durchgespült und geölt werden.
Sonst eine Saison ohne Probleme und diversen Hechten und Zandern.:g


----------



## FisherMan66 (1. November 2012)

*AW: Shimano Exage vs Spro Black Arc*

Ich habe Langzeiterfahrung mit der BlackArc seit 4 Jahren und mit dem Urvater - der Ryobi Applause seit über 10 Jahren.

Die Applause, sage ich mal, ist die bislang zuverlässigste Spinnrolle, die ich im Bereich unter 100 EUR gefischt habe.
Die einzigen Shimanos, die bei mir genau so gut mithalten sind ne TWIN POWER 2500 FA von 2001 und ne Stadic 2000 von 1994.  Allerdings bewegen wir uns hier auch in ganz anderen Preisklassen.


----------



## Sensitivfischer (1. November 2012)

*AW: Shimano Exage vs Spro Black Arc*

Bin mit meiner Black nun auch schon mehrere Jahre unterwegs und habe überhaupt keine Scherereien damit. Die Anschaffung der Rolle habe ich bislang nie bereut.


----------



## Fr33 (1. November 2012)

*AW: Shimano Exage vs Spro Black Arc*

Meine Frage war, hat die BlackArc auch ein W/S Getriebe oder ist es ein Excenter? 

Da ich viel Ärger mit der RedArc W/S hatte - würde ich gerne aufs Wormshaft Getriebe bei der Arc verzichten.


----------



## olaft64 (2. November 2012)

*AW: Shimano Exage vs Spro Black Arc*

Guck mal ganz oben in diesem Bereich- die angepinnten Themen. Da findest Du als drittes "Kaufberatung Spinrolle"- am Ende (Seite 5) eine Aufstellung der Getriebe. Black Arc demnach kein Wormshaft.

Gruß Olaf


----------



## Professor Tinca (2. November 2012)

*AW: Shimano Exage vs Spro Black Arc*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Meine Frage war, hat die BlackArc auch ein W/S Getriebe oder ist es ein Excenter?



Die Black Arc hat Excentergetriebe!

(Oben ^ auf dem Rollenkarton steht es auch drauf.)


----------



## GandRalf (2. November 2012)

*AW: Shimano Exage vs Spro Black Arc*

Yep!

Völlig unkritisch.

Habe aber für das leichtere Spinnfischen noch eine 3000er Red Arc mit WS. -Etwa gleich alt, aber eben nicht mit so schweren Wurfgewichten belastet.
Keine Probleme!!
Habe sie aber auch vor der ersten Benutzung einmal kpl. und großzügig gefettet!!#6


----------



## Fr33 (2. November 2012)

*AW: Shimano Exage vs Spro Black Arc*

Danke euch. War verunsichert, denn auf der Spro Homepage steht beim Artikel W/S hinter der BlackArc.


----------



## Sensitivfischer (2. November 2012)

*AW: Shimano Exage vs Spro Black Arc*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Danke euch. War verunsichert, denn auf der Spro Homepage steht beim Artikel W/S hinter der BlackArc.



Ja da hat wohl irgendein Faulibär, der die Artikelbeschreibungen schreibt, copy & paste bei der Red Arc gemacht und dann nicht konsequent abgeändert, was bei der Black anders ist.
Kannst beruhigt sein, die Black Arc gibt's bloß mit S- Curve- Getriebe(Excenter) und ist eine tolle Rolle bei der auch Teile der Red Arc, Sports  Arc, Gold Arc etc. passen, falls man sich optisch tunen will oder einen wintertauglicheren Kurbelknauf haben will.#6


----------



## bennyhill (2. November 2012)

*AW: Shimano Exage vs Spro Black Arc*



FisherMan66 schrieb:


> Ich habe Langzeiterfahrung mit der BlackArc seit 4 Jahren und mit dem Urvater - der Ryobi Applause seit über 10 Jahren.
> 
> Die Applause, sage ich mal, ist die bislang zuverlässigste Spinnrolle, die ich im Bereich unter 100 EUR gefischt habe.
> Die einzigen Shimanos, die bei mir genau so gut mithalten sind ne TWIN POWER 2500 FA von 2001 und ne Stadic 2000 von 1994.  Allerdings bewegen wir uns hier auch in ganz anderen Preisklassen.



Was ist eigendlich aus der parallel zur Red Arc verkauften *Blue *Arc geworden?. Diese hatte wenn ich mich recht erinnere, ein Kugellager weniger als diese und keinen Wormschaft. Entspricht das nicht der jetzigen Black Arc ? Alles sehr verwirrend....
Gruß bennyhill


----------



## Fr33 (2. November 2012)

*AW: Shimano Exage vs Spro Black Arc*

@ sensitivfischer

vielen Dank. Ich hatte mir ja sowas schon gedacht  Achja - liegt der BlackArc eig wie bei der RedArc dieser Neoprenüberzieher für die Kurbel bei, oder muss das mand as extra kaufen?

OK - gerade gelesen, scheint dabei zu sein.


----------



## Mannheimer (2. November 2012)

*AW: Shimano Exage vs Spro Black Arc*

Da Sensitivfischer gerade erwähnt hat, dass alle Teile der Arcs tauschbar sind, würde ich gerne wissen ob man eine Kurbel extra kaufen kann.
Wenn ja, wo bekommt man die her? Google brachte bisher keine Ergebnisse.

Ich hätte gerne eine Kurbel wie bei der GrandArc. Der Kurbelknauf ist da aus Schaumstoff, das finde ich super.

LG Chris


----------



## Fr33 (2. November 2012)

*AW: Shimano Exage vs Spro Black Arc*

Der "Schaumstoff" ist bei dem Volumen garantiert Duplon. 

Mit viel Glück, kannste das Duplon über den vorhandenen Knauf schieben- mit viel Pech müsstest du dir ne neue Kurbel ink. dem Teil bestellen. Was aber zu 99% keinen Sinn macht - da die Kurbel der GrandArc bestimmt um die 20€ kostet...


----------



## GandRalf (2. November 2012)

*AW: Shimano Exage vs Spro Black Arc*



Fr33 schrieb:


> @ sensitivfischer
> 
> vielen Dank. Ich hatte mir ja sowas schon gedacht  Achja - liegt der BlackArc eig wie bei der RedArc dieser Neoprenüberzieher für die Kurbel bei, oder muss das mand as extra kaufen?
> 
> OK - gerade gelesen, scheint dabei zu sein.



Bei meinen beiden Arcs ist er nicht aus Neopren, sondern Gummi!!


----------



## Sensitivfischer (2. November 2012)

*AW: Shimano Exage vs Spro Black Arc*

Die Kurbel ist wie Ersatzspule, Schnurlaufröllchen als Ersatzteil zu beziehen und nicht etwa als Zubehörteil. Zu bekommen sind die Ersatzteile bei jedem Angelgerätehändler, der Spro in seinem Programm hat. Der bestellt die Teile, die du möchtest, mit seiner nächsten Nachschublieferung für seinen Angelladen bei Spro und gut ist das. Wenn sein Laden halbwegs läuft, sollte die nächste Bestellung in ein paar Wochen sowieso rausgehen, so dass du deine Rollenteile in spätestens 2- 3 Monaten haben solltest.


----------

